# Always More To Learn



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

I've been married to a wonderful (yet often infuriating :banghead: ) woman for over 20 years. Only recently have we realised love is not enough - it's time to do some work. 

I'm here to learn from you all, and help where I can. 

I also blog about men in marriage.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

David Darling said:


> I've been married to a wonderful (yet often infuriating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome! Please share your story or whatever you feel comfortable sharing.


----------

